# creamed honey



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Creamed honey is basically crystalized honey. 
Honey that naturally crystalizes is not as uniform in crystal size as creamed honey.
Creamed honey is made with "starter" crystals and mixed to get a uniform texture and finer crystals formed.


----------

